# Ice Bridge Has Formed



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Musket said:


> I make at least 3 to 4 trips a year to the western UP and I have to tell ya not all the tree huggers live down here.


I would agree, but you know the people that live south of US-10 tend to have a differently mentality. Plus, they are not as hearty as the people who can tough it out with the living conditions of the UP. I grew up in the NWLP and I see the difference between there and where I live now. Many imports to the North think they are tough, but they are pretenders. Traverse City area has quite a few I bet?


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Musket said:


> I make at least 3 to 4 trips a year to the western UP and I have to tell ya not all the tree huggers live down here.


The few that are up here are okay and manageable, except for the extreme transplant wolf lovers. But compared to the LP, I'll take these few to the 1 or 2 million that are down there.  But here is hope to a nice crossing this winter. May a strong 30 knot North wind be at their back to scoot them across a little faster.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> The few that are up here are okay and manageable, except for the extreme transplant wolf lovers. But compared to the LP, I'll take these few to the 1 or 2 million that are down there.  But here is hope to a nice crossing this winter. May a strong 30 knot North wind be at their back to scoot them across a little faster.


I had 80 acres in the the Blaney park area at one time. The wolves really changed that area.

Now I am considering spending...... or should I say making a very large commitment on a purchase of land in the NWLP. I have to ask myself right now. Do I really want to do this? It is part of the Jordan valley with swamps and large deer yarding areas. I spend all this money on ground that i know right now, has lots of deer. I could be sitting on an expensive 70 acres I bought for hunting and the quanity of deer just bottoms out? This has never been a concern for the LP guys. Coyotes and bear are bad enough but once the perfect killing machine moves into the deer yards in NWLP its going to be ugly. Our DNR are to slow to control most bad situations. It will take years to recover while they sit on the problem for a decade. The hunt they offered even this year was like putting a band aide on a amputation.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

I'd worry more about the Feds closing large tracts of land to all users, than I would what the DNR does.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

trout said:


> I'd worry more about the Feds closing large tracts of land to all users, than I would what the DNR does.


I guess that is always a possiblity to. I would think its much harder to close the private land but..... if they closed just federal and state land. I could be sitting next to my very own large private preserve


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I guess that is always a possiblity to. I would think its much harder to close the private land but..... if they closed just federal and state land. I could be sitting next to my very own large private preserve


 "International Biosphere Reserve". They would probably have a no hunting buffer zone.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

CHASINEYES said:


> "International Biosphere Reserve". They would probably have a no hunting buffer zone.


That would be my luck!

I guess there is something to doing out of state hunts each year. If something changes, just pick a new spot the next year.

Make no bones about it....they are coming to a deer yard in our neck of the woods, sooner than later.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Does this mean I don't have to buy a tag next season? 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

kingfisher 11 said:


> That would be my luck!
> 
> I guess there is something to doing out of state hunts each year. If something changes, just pick a new spot the next year.
> 
> Make no bones about it....they are coming to a deer yard in our neck of the woods, sooner than later.


I hope not. Sounds like you guys aren't the only ones with an abundance of those critters. Looking at this website it appears deer and elk populations are being decimated out west.
http://www.lobowatch.org/adminclient/WolfKill1/go


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

I like what one user suggested when I first joined the site: DNR says that there are no wolves in the LP so you can shoot and wolf with the defense that it must be a coyote.


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

kingfisher 11 said:


> I had 80 acres in the the Blaney park area at one time. The wolves really changed that area.
> 
> Now I am considering spending...... or should I say making a very large commitment on a purchase of land in the NWLP. I have to ask myself right now. Do I really want to do this? It is part of the Jordan valley with swamps and large deer yarding areas. I spend all this money on ground that i know right now, has lots of deer. I could be sitting on an expensive 70 acres I bought for hunting and the quanity of deer just bottoms out? This has never been a concern for the LP guys. Coyotes and bear are bad enough but once the perfect killing machine moves into the deer yards in NWLP its going to be ugly. Our DNR are to slow to control most bad situations. It will take years to recover while they sit on the problem for a decade. The hunt they offered even this year was like putting a band aide on a amputation.


It was the hunters that didn't meet the quota, not the DNR.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I say drive them on South, the more the merrier. Just compare the MI elk herd to WI. The WI herd is going nowhere, to many predators eating the calves. I do realize the voters in Ann Arbor couldn't care less.


----------



## brokenarrow (Oct 6, 2003)

Wolves are like children - having a few around now and then is tolerable but living next to a Chucky Cheese would not be.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Jager Pro said:


> It was the hunters that didn't meet the quota, not the DNR.


This may be true but it was the DNR that put the handcuffs on the hunt. The whole UP should have been open not just certain areas


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

No concern about wolves migrating across the ice to the LP. Some of the bigfoot*s* and cougar*s* from all over the LP will get there to defend their homes from the wolves. :lol:


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Jager Pro said:


> It was the hunters that didn't meet the quota, not the DNR.


It wasn't the hunters. They did their job. I was out there and saw a few wolves but didn't risk the shots. Look at all the states that allowed wolf hunting and its only 1-2% that kill with a gun but its the trappers that get the results.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

sourdough44 said:


> I say drive them on South, the more the merrier. Just compare the MI elk herd to WI. The WI herd is going nowhere, to many predators eating the calves. I do realize the voters in Ann Arbor couldn't care less.


Butternut comes to mind when I walk around in there. I'm not seeing any small hoof prints following behind in the early summer. But they got nice new Purdy joint agency participation plaques plastered all over the forestry roads.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Scout 2 said:


> This may be true but it was the DNR that put the handcuffs on the hunt. The whole UP should have been open not just certain areas


EXACTLY! Some people don't get it. If they would of allowed hounds and trapping the story would of been completely different. 

Well the yoopers will have to continue to SSS


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

WAUB-MUKWA said:


> It wasn't the hunters. They did their job. I was out there and saw a few wolves but didn't risk the shots. Look at all the states that allowed wolf hunting and its only 1-2% that kill with a gun but its the trappers that get the results.


I'm all for opening the entire UP and allowing trapping. But the DNR set a quota based on 3 WMUs and the number of wolves present. And it was the hunters that didn't meet the quota.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

kingfisher 11 said:


> EXACTLY!Well the yoopers will have to continue to SSS


If you checked that link in my previous post, those out west have their own way.


----------



## thisusernamevalid (Sep 14, 2013)

DFJISH said:


> No concern about wolves migrating across the ice to the LP. Some of the bigfoot*s* and cougar*s* from all over the LP will get there to defend their homes from the wolves. :lol:


 
See post 6. 

Great minds....


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

kingfisher 11 said:


> EXACTLY! Some people don't get it. If they would of allowed hounds and trapping the story would of been completely different.
> 
> Well the yoopers will have to continue to SSS


 Why would they have to SSS if there are permits available for nuscent (sp) wolves. I thought if you could prove you had a problem you could get a tag. Or have I been misinformed?


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

2508speed said:


> Why would they have to SSS if there are permits available for nuscent (sp) wolves. I thought if you could prove you had a problem you could get a tag. Or have I been misinformed?


Not to be disrespectful but are you serious?.....Have you been living in a bubble?


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

kingfisher 11 said:


> Not to be disrespectful but are you serious?.....Have you been living in a bubble?


 No bubble here. If you look at another thread on this page titled Pack of eight wolves, I pretty much asked the same question. A yooper said you can get a permit. Said they are pretty much like crop damage permits. You might know that guy.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

2508speed said:


> No bubble here. If you look at another thread on this page titled Pack of eight wolves, I pretty much asked the same question. A yooper said you can get a permit. Said they are pretty much like crop damage permits. You might know that guy.


 Kingfisher 11 Wher'er you at. I'm curious. No disrespect meant


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

By the way, What is SSS ?


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

2508speed said:


> By the way, What is SSS ?


The 3 S rule: shoot, shovel, shut up


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Jager Pro said:


> The 3 S rule: shoot, shovel, shut up


Your violating the 3rd S. 

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Patman75 said:


> Your violating the 3rd S.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 I knew that. Just trying to get a reply if SSS is legal.


----------



## toots (Dec 8, 2001)

For those who think LP hunters will not hunt or shoot wolves , please check with the DNR on who bought the licenses to hunt wolves. Most were sold to hunters and they lived in the LP. Very few were sold to non hunters if any. I had one and I spent a week in area C. I learned a lot about the wolf and the people that live in the areas with them. I think We need to trap and hunt the wolf. Let's hope we get a chance this year.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

toots said:


> For those who think LP hunters will not hunt or shoot wolves , please check with the DNR on who bought the licenses to hunt wolves. Most were sold to hunters and they lived in the LP. Very few were sold to non hunters if any. I had one and I spent a week in area C. I learned a lot about the wolf and the people that live in the areas with them. I think We need to trap and hunt the wolf. Let's hope we get a chance this year.


 I agree 100% But let'''s do it legally!!! Not with a bunch of people who take it in their own hands! Let's stop all this shoot em all stuff.


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

Lets never forget there was a reason they were killed off by our great grandfathers, one is only one to many, they will kill your children


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

2508speed said:


> I agree 100% But let'''s do it legally!!! Not with a bunch of people who take it in their own hands! Let's stop all this shoot em all stuff.


Agree completely. Keep it legal and we won't be adding fuel to the fire for the antis.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

phensway said:


> Thanks for the gift! The good thing is that people in the LP will actually shoot wolves when they see them, unlike the yoopers


 I think that a few get shot by Yoopers...we just do not get caught shooting them. I happened to see what I am pretty sure was a wolf on November 9 in the lower peninsula by Mill Creek. In a couple of weeks I will either be seeing wolves or wolf tracks out on the ice when I am steelhead fishing. There is a lot of ice out there, I have seen coyotes jump the ice chunks where the ice breaker goes through. I would think that a wolf can do the same thing.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

I heard on the news last night that the DNR eased the regs. on feeding the deer in some areas of the UP because of the early deep snow. Maybe their intent was so the wolves could fatten up good before their trip south:lol:


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

I hope all you are all involved in the Citizens For Professional Wildlife Management campaign if you want to keep the wolf hunt underway in MI. Otherwise, they will probably be ended at the ballot box this November just liked the anti's did with dove hunting. Sign the petition and get your buddies to sign the petition. Better yet, get a petition and collect some signatures and turn them in. 

http://www.citizenswildlife.com/


----------



## Patman75 (Jan 11, 2012)

Ice bridge + stiff south wind = wolves following their noses to many fat LP deer. :sad:


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Jager Pro said:


> Agree completely. Keep it legal and we won't be adding fuel to the fire for the antis.


Whether your a hunter, trapper, poacher or farmer.........
Antis hate you no matter how or why you take an animal.


----------



## kingfisher 11 (Jan 26, 2000)

Airoh said:


> Whether your a hunter, trapper, poacher or farmer.........
> Antis hate you no matter how or why you take an animal.


I was reading a site about the hunt. Funny how these Peta folks hate hounds because they are used by hunters. they hope the hounds are killed by wolves. Seems a little butt backwards if you ask me. Too many Disney world looneys.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

triplelunger said:


> Drama queens!
> I've said before, this wolf season would have been more successful if more guys would have set up near school bus stops and daycare centers!
> There's nothing wrong with wanting a hunting season, but why can't we wise up and stop using the "they're killing machines who want to eat our children" arguments. It makes us look ignorant and afraid.


You should have really studied harder in school, you may've gotten my point


----------



## jasonmeekhof (Jan 21, 2012)

triplelunger said:


> Drama queens!
> I've said before, this wolf season would have been more successful if more guys would have set up near school bus stops and daycare centers!
> There's nothing wrong with wanting a hunting season, but why can't we wise up and stop using the "they're killing machines who want to eat our children" arguments. It makes us look ignorant and afraid.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Between that and the "smoke a pack a day" people we have a real problem with conservation message. Its not hard to convince people that a hunt is the right thing to do of you do it rationally from a conservation standpoint. Wolves are not bad it's the numbers of them that are. People need to stop with the kill all of the wolves talk if they want a hunt to move forward. I've convinced many people of this that you would never expect to be for wolf hunting. Please quit the irrational arguments. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

jasonmeekhof said:


> Between that and the "smoke a pack a day" people we have a real problem with conservation message. Its not hard to convince people that a hunt is the right thing to do of you do it rationally from a conservation standpoint. Wolves are not bad it's the numbers of them that are. People need to stop with the kill all of the wolves talk if they want a hunt to move forward. I've convinced many people of this that you would never expect to be for wolf hunting. Please quit the irrational arguments.
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 
I couldn't agree more with this post. If we go out and portray ourselves as Ted Nugent Whack and Stack and kill em all we turn a great deal of fence sitters to the other side. The wolf is a majestic creature and deserves a place in our ecosystem. The problem is there are just too many of them and measures need to be taken to thin them drastically. Taking 20 a year is not going to accomkplish anything at all nor will the non hunting public thinking we want to eradicate them once again from the state.

Ganzer


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Wolves are killing machines plain and simple. The ice bridge has formed again and they will cross the straights for browner pastures. It only took 30 years for the wolves to have a huge impact on wildlife in the UP. They will also thrive in the LP with the huge deer population that lives in the lower. Soon the elk population will dwindle in the NLP as they move south. They are coming and based on what the DNR has done in the past, wolves will also be allowed to over populate the LP before a season is implemented.


----------



## thisusernamevalid (Sep 14, 2013)

Luv2hunteup said:


> They are coming and based on what the DNR has done in the past, wolves will also be allowed to over populate the LP before a season is implemented.


 
Wolves were federally protected until last year, so the DNR couldn't do anything anyway. They moved to create a hunting season as soon as they could. 

You probably already know that, it's just unfair to blame the DNR whan they had no control.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Wolves are killing machines plain and simple. The ice bridge has formed again and they will cross the straights for browner pastures. It only took 30 years for the wolves to have a huge impact on wildlife in the UP. They will also thrive in the LP with the huge deer population that lives in the lower. Soon the elk population will dwindle in the NLP as they move south. They are coming and based on what the DNR has done in the past, wolves will also be allowed to over populate the LP before a season is implemented.


First, let's not forget the ice bridge is not a one way street. Maybe the UP will get a few back.

They've been down here for years, and only a couple of times have I heard of anyone bumping into any of them. In all the time they've been down here why haven't they expanded to the point people have more encounters with them? Could be that natural reproduction isn't what caused the density issue in the Western UP. If that's the case, and the increase in population in the UP is simply caused by more of them crossing the border from Wisconsin, then it could be quite some time before the they become an issue in the LP. 

Sorry to disappoint our UP brethren with that possibility.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Biggbear said:


> First, let's not forget the ice bridge is not a one way street. Maybe the UP will get a few back.
> 
> They've been down here for years, and only a couple of times have I heard of anyone bumping into any of them. In all the time they've been down here why haven't they expanded to the point people have more encounters with them? Could be that natural reproduction isn't what caused the density issue in the Western UP. If that's the case, and the increase in population in the UP is simply caused by more of them crossing the border from Wisconsin, then it could be quite some time before the they become an issue in the LP.
> 
> Sorry to disappoint our UP brethren with that possibility.


OR could it bee that since the DNR said they don't exist in the LP they have been disappearing and kept quiet about.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

thisusernamevalid said:


> Wolves were federally protected until last year, so the DNR couldn't do anything anyway. They moved to create a hunting season as soon as they could.
> 
> You probably already know that, it's just unfair to blame the DNR whan they had no control.


I disagree.

he MI DNR could have pushed a lot harder for delisting and they have also never advocated a hunting season designed to significantly reduce wolf numbers like they should have either. I wish the MI DNR would have folowed Idaho's example when the Feds put wolves back on the endangered species list there and blocked their hunting/trapping season: They told the Feds that they would no longer enforce the federal laws protecting the wolves and would not respond to complaints of wolves being killed. A short time after that, the Feds caved in and now Idaho enjoys a liberal wolf hunting/trapping season that is reducing wolf numbers there. Now, when MI got the green light to have a wolf hunting/trapping season, the DNR comes up with a lame season that was by all indications a dismal failure at doing much to alleviate the burgeoning wolf population in the U.P. The DNR has been far below satisfactory in their handling of wolves in MI.


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

I think Trophy is right on. The DNR was more worried about the politics of the thing than doing what was right!


----------



## thisusernamevalid (Sep 14, 2013)

Wolverick said:


> I think Trophy is right on. The DNR was more worried about the politics of the thing than doing what was right!


 
I don't disagree with a lot of that, but I do think the DNR has to be more cognizant of the political side of things here than they would in Idaho. Most of the voters in this state reside in the ever increasingly stronghold of SE MI, which includes Detroit and AA. Not to mention the smaller towns like Dearborn, Bloomfield Hills etc. Baby steps work better in this case.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

It's seems as though wolves don't really need a ice bridge to travel. A customer of mine from Missouri phoned me today to book some charters and he mentioned that a wolf was just shot near his hunting property. He sent me an email with a link to the story.

http://www.semissourian.com/story/2041065.html


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

Trophy Specialist said:


> It's seems as though wolves don't really need a ice bridge to travel. A customer of mine from Missouri phoned me today to book some charters and he mentioned that a wolf was just shot near his hunting property. He sent me an email with a link to the story.
> 
> http://www.semissourian.com/story/2041065.html


Look at the comment ripping that guy apart.


----------



## MIhunt (Dec 18, 2011)

Jager Pro said:


> Look at the comment ripping that guy apart.


Some of those comments want me to bang my head on a wall until I forget who I am 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Jager Pro (Nov 8, 2013)

MIhunt said:


> Some of those comments want me to bang my head on a wall until I forget who I am
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I will never understand the people who place an animal's life over a human's. "You killed an animal, so now I hope that you and your entire family dies"


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

thisusernamevalid said:


> Wolves were federally protected until last year, so the DNR couldn't do anything anyway. They moved to create a hunting season as soon as they could.
> 
> You probably already know that, it's just unfair to blame the DNR whan they had no control.


The DNR had lethal control for a few years. They could kill them from 2003-2007 then couldn't for two years then they could kill them again for another year up until 2010. They were declassified as threatened giving the States control over them.


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Trophy Specialist said:


> It's seems as though wolves don't really need a ice bridge to travel. A customer of mine from Missouri phoned me today to book some charters and he mentioned that a wolf was just shot near his hunting property. He sent me an email with a link to the story.
> 
> http://www.semissourian.com/story/2041065.html


By their own admission, our wolf habitat is beyond capacity. Lol

The Missouri Department of Conservation said Tuesday that tests by the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service confirmed the 80-pound female was a gray wolf, about 2 years old and similar to those from wolf populations in Michigan, Minnesota and Wisconsin.

"Their suitable wolf habitat is occupied right now," said Jeff Beringer, a resource scientist in the department's Columbia office. "Animals can either try to elbow their way in or go find a new place to live."


----------



## Duckiller (Mar 26, 2010)

Had family that lived full time on Bois Blanc island. Straights always froze so they could go to the mainland via snow mobiles. Usually to Cheboygan but also St. Ignacs. I would be suprised if wolves weren't already in the northern LP or some on Mackinaw and Bois Blanc islands.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Duckiller said:


> Had family that lived full time on Bois Blanc island. Straights always froze so they could go to the mainland via snow mobiles. Usually to Cheboygan but also St. Ignacs. I would be suprised if wolves weren't already in the northern LP or some on Mackinaw and Bois Blanc islands.


Wait until a few show up the Tulip Festival. Lol

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fishfighter702 (Dec 10, 2013)

Duckiller said:


> Had family that lived full time on Bois Blanc island. Straights always froze so they could go to the mainland via snow mobiles. Usually to Cheboygan but also St. Ignacs. I would be suprised if wolves weren't already in the northern LP or some on Mackinaw and Bois Blanc islands.


Wolves are already in the LP, I was driving on 27 just north of the golf course in indian river about 10-11 years ago and two crossed the road in front of me. They weren't coyotes either. Way too big. Also seen a set of monster tracks in the snow on a small road behind the Sturgeon river in wolverine, by Meadows bar.

Wolves are becoming a really big problem here in the Eastern UP. Neighbor loses calves all the time, one night they heard the cows all stirred up and seen a wolf on the fence line.

A few years back, a friend of my dads was picking morels in the spring and had one stalking him


----------

